# Wusthof Classic and Petec edge



## porkbelly (Dec 25, 2012)

It's my understanding that all the Wusthof blades are now being manufactured with the Petec edge. I just got a new Wusthof Classic cook's knife and a paring knife. How can I tell if it has the petec edge? I just bought it, but who knows how long it's been on the shelf. I want to make sure what the angle is so I can sharpen it properly. Also, if it's not the Petec, is it possible to turn it into one?

Thanks!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 25, 2012)

As far as I've been able to find out, PEtec is nothing more than Wüsthof changing the edge angle on their knives from ~19 to ~14 degrees. So, whether your new knives have the PEtec edge or not, just sharpen them to ~14 degrees and you should have a "PEtec" edge.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 25, 2012)

Welcome porkbelly. 
I did a little research on this Wusthof "Petec" here: http://www.leadingedgeknives.com/petec.html
According to the website, it looks like Wusthof went from a convex edge to a flat ground edge with a more acute angle. 
I guess they switched to a cheaper grinding operation that also works better with the pull-through electric sharpeners popular with home cooks these days.
Personally, I would rather learn how to properly sharpen the stronger convex edge, especially considering a Wusthof's soft steel.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 25, 2012)

Doesn't Wusty harden to 58 now?


----------



## pumbaa (Dec 25, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> Doesn't Wusty harden to 58 now?



They are close to if not at 60 now


----------



## tk59 (Dec 25, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> They are close to if not at 60 now


That's the first I hear of this. Where'd you get this info?


----------



## Miles (Dec 25, 2012)

We just got a handful of replacement knives from Wusthof for the school kitchen. They're as soft as they ever were. If I were to make an educated guess, they're probably 55-56ish. They're doing their Ikon line a bit harder at 58.


----------



## porkbelly (Dec 25, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Welcome porkbelly.
> I did a little research on this Wusthof "Petec" here: http://www.leadingedgeknives.com/petec.html
> According to the website, it looks like Wusthof went from a convex edge to a flat ground edge with a more acute angle.
> I guess they switched to a cheaper grinding operation that also works better with the pull-through electric sharpeners popular with home cooks these days.
> Personally, I would rather learn how to properly sharpen the stronger convex edge, especially considering a Wusthof's soft steel.



So is there an easy way to tell which edge I've got? It doesn't have "Petec" labeled anywhere, but I don't know that they would.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 25, 2012)

Really it doesn't matter what edge the factory put on it. Just sharpen it however you want.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 25, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Really it doesn't matter what edge the factory put on it. Just sharpen it however you want.



+1.


----------



## pumbaa (Dec 25, 2012)

tk59 said:


> That's the first I hear of this. Where'd you get this info?


Maybe on here its the smame steel in all knives so whatever the ikon is it should be the same.
The lower end is still really soft though


----------

